# Zinex



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

This is the next watch due for release from Zinex.

The Heliox Super Sub.

I think i will have to start saving....I like it , Think it could do with a crown guard though.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice, I like the stuff these people are putting out


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I like the look of that, just wish the bezel & dial colour were the same (either both blue or black, not a mixture) - crown guards are not required though!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really really like what Zinex are doing too....

Retro with modern , what a true homage should be about...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there really doing the stuff aint they? what sort of price are we looking at?


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> there really doing the stuff aint they? what sort of price are we looking at?


They are! Judging from their previous models I guess that'll be between $1000 & $1500 .. not bad considering what you get! Really enjoying my Zinex (even with the lint!) ..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

VinceR said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > there really doing the stuff aint they? what sort of price are we looking at?
> ...


looks the buisness vince.....does it wear big?


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> looks the buisness vince.....does it wear big?


On the bracelet for sure, but then not too big .. it is much more comfortable on leather which also seems to make it seem smaller ..


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I love mine... Zinex watches are great and Joe the owner is a top guy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Another vote for Zinex from me.

Joe is a top bloke and the stuff he's coming up with is excellent. I handled a Nitrox a while back and they are excellent quality. When I saw the pre-prod drawings for the Trimix I knew I had to have one, it has turned out to be practically my daily wearer, great quality and looks but at a price where you won't be too gutted should it take a knock.

Vince, as far as colours are concerned I am pretty sure you will have the opportunity to choose as with previous models. I am quite a fan of blue/black though, but prefer it the other way around e.g. blue dial, black bezel old Omega stylee.

Heres my Trimix, same size as an AquaDive 50, saphire xtal and GMT. Love it.










Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree Foz the Trimix gets more wear than most of my collection truth be know. Joe hit a home run with these. 

The Heliox is a must as far as I am concerned. But for now, here is my Trimix


----------

